# Sorority is ACTUALLY going to happen now.



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

EDIT: Shoot, wrong section >_> Someone move it please? 

All the wheels have set in motion..finally. I found someone who was willing to buy the LED hood. Now I can get the nicer lighting set up for live plants(which is cheaper than the one I bought anyway..hilarious :lol

I ended up deciding to use a 20 gallon long rather than the 10 or 20 gallon tall. I know it can be done, but hey...bigger is better and...I can get more girls? :roll:


So now all I need to do is pick up enough plants to stock the 20 gallon long. I have a tiny chunk of java fern and a moss wall growing in the background. I also just picked up some dwarf water lettuce on here! But I don't have many plants that will make good hiding places for the girls. So that's the priority right now. 

But I'm so stoked! I've been waiting to set up the sorority for...well, over a year now. :shock:

Right now all I have is my little orange girl. Soon she'll get some companions! I hope she doesn't end up being the bully! :lol:


----------



## Turtle4353 (Jul 27, 2012)

Ooo sororitys are totally worth it! Mine turned out really good since they were living in a sorority together at the LFS since they were young. I bought them young to so I watched them grow. No problems here!! I love sororitys!! Good luck!!


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

I just started my own  they were all living together at my lps and love to follow each other around.. They are sooo tiny... Cant wait to sed them grow


----------



## Knitterly (Jun 3, 2012)

I love my sorority! It's so neat to see so many different colors of betta swimming together. Have fun!


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Gathering the plants. They are so overpriced where I live. @[email protected] So I'm having to buy them a little at a time. This isn't even where the sorority is going to be, this is the 10 gallon I'm keeping that one little girl I bought. I was planning to use a 20 long. But then the plants will be even more spread out! @[email protected] 

I did get some free duckweed/dwarf watter lettuce though! So that's nice.

Oh, the ugly stick thing is water wisteria. You can't tell, but it's covered in baby leaves. It lost all it's leaves(because it was grown out of water I believe?) and it's getting new, different shaped ones.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

where did you get the driftwood? love it!


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

A local aquarium store "True Percula"


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

More pictures because I can't help myself.





























Also, so nervous. The rest of the girls arrive tomorrow. I need to pick up more plants in the morning before they get here, eek!


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

They're here! Chard's girls are here!









This big red one is surprisingly one of the more docile girls. Though she and my original girl don't always get along.









This one is shy, this was the best picture I could get









This is the smallest girl, dubbed "Teacup" by my boyfriend. She is his favorite. She's managed to escape all the fighting thus far, but if she gets picked on he might just take her out, lol.









She looks great! She's also fairly calm.









Another shy girl, still hiding









She's the biggest fish, but also the most aggressive. Also stressed out obviously. She flares all the time

There was a big moment of chaos when they were released, but it subsided quickly. Now they are curiously exploring and only flare rarely. Other than the big girl but no one seems to pay much attention to it!















































I grabbed several more bunches of wisteria today, trying to stuff in as much as possible.

Also, my girl is a pig! It will be interesting figuring out how to feed these ladies. Nathan did his best on his own but my girl managed to eat something like five pellets. Now she looks bloated and ridiculous.


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Okay, tried to get some more high quality pictures. Of course I couldn't get good ones of half the girls, but I got a few!


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

You tank and your girls are super cute!!!! You are so lucky to have a tank full of beauties.


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks! They are totally adorable, I want to squee everytime I walk by.

It's day two and surprisingly peaceful. My girl is the only one still flaring, but she hasn't been making any trouble. One of the bettas has yet to eat, going to pick up some frozen bloodworms and daphnia to see if she's more interested in that instead.


----------

